# كتب فى صناعة الحديد



## صقر مصر (10 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ياجماعة الخير
اتمنى ان تساعدونى فى الحصول على نسخ الكترونية لكتب عن صناعة الحديد والصلب باللغى الانجليزية
iron making and steel making
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## صقر مصر (13 مارس 2009)

ولا اى رد؟ فية اية ياباشمهندسين؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
مزيد من الاهتمام الله يكرمكوا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (16 مارس 2009)

ان شاء الله قريبا سوف ارسلها لك


----------



## صقر مصر (23 مارس 2009)

ياريت وجزاك الله كل خير على الاهتمام 
اتمنى التواصل


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

mmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrcccciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## خالد بن عمر (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم و شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## aqabi (13 أبريل 2009)

اين الكتب؟
ولكم الشكر


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (23 فبراير 2010)

متشكر جدا يا هندسة


----------



## خالد بن عمر (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا شكرا


----------



## mecoengineer (27 مايو 2011)

ويييييين الكتب ولكم الشششششششششششششششششششششششششكر


----------



## ابومحمـد (27 مايو 2011)

بسم الله السلام عليكم يا اخوانى


يا اخوانى الاداريين انا كل ما ادخل على اى موضوع مش بجد موضع اصلا
واقعد انتقل من رابط لرابط بدون اى فايده
هو المنتدى خرب ولا ايه الموضوع بالطبط


----------

